# Picture frames @ BMQ (yes, enough for a merged topic)



## atticus (20 Sep 2005)

So I'm currently getting all my stuff together to take to BMQ and there are a few odd items on the list. Some like the hairnet (though I can see some purpose behind this). I was just curious why we need a 2x7 picture frame and what picture are we sapposed to have in it?


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (20 Sep 2005)

I think it's optional to bring a picture/picture frame with you.  You don't need to bring one if you don't want to.


----------



## Old Ranger (20 Sep 2005)

If it is on the list...BRING IT!

They probably want you to have a picture that gives you some comfort on those stressful days.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2005)

It is for your favourite "Pin Up".  The better her photo, the less hassle the Instructors will give you during morning inspection... ;D


----------



## D-n-A (20 Sep 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is for your favourite "Pin Up".   The better her photo, the less hassle the Instructors will give you during morning inspection... ;D



Haha, yea 
Also, make sure to change the picture every week, so your instructers don't get bored of looking at the same girl


----------



## Old Ranger (20 Sep 2005)

You kidding, They took all mine and gave me more grief because I didn't have enough for all the Instructors on the Base :crybaby:


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Sep 2005)

lol, on my basic,  for inspection, I had a picture of the guy across from me, he had a picture of me, all the guys in our room.

Then the MCpl made us all profess our love for roomates...and we had to have each other's pictures up for the rest of the course


----------



## D-n-A (20 Sep 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> lol, on my basic,   for inspection, I had a picture of the guy across from me, he had a picture of me, all the guys in our room.
> 
> Then the MCpl made us all profess our love for roomates...and we had to have each other's pictures up for the rest of the course




hahaha


----------



## Mappy (20 Sep 2005)

One guy had a picture of a cow and he called it his g/f.  The instructor said "you're very lucky".

Well its not my story, but I heard it from someone


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2005)

Mappy said:
			
		

> One guy had a picture of a cow and he called it his g/f.   The instructor said "you're very lucky".



I don't think the CF allows that yet.....   I am positive we still frown on those things.  It is udderly outrageous the way we are getting cow-towed into accepting the ways of vocal minorities who are milking our situation of equality for all.  I really have a beef with things like this happening to the CF.  This is absolute Bovine Scatology.  (1984?)


----------



## paracowboy (20 Sep 2005)

It's on the list. Bring it. Put a picture of your girlfriend or wife in it. Leave the funny stuff until you're almost done, and the Staff won't rip your heart out for being a 'comedian'.

Cows, your room-mate, a pin-up, any of this would be ammo I would use to make your life even more miserable. Don't give them any more ammo. It's not worth it.


----------



## atticus (20 Sep 2005)

And if you don't have a girlfriend/wife?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> And if you don't have a girlfriend/wife?



Reply #3


----------



## paracowboy (20 Sep 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Reply #3


family snapshot, your dog, something that connects you to Home, Hearth, and all that stuff you're probably taking for granted right now.


----------



## atticus (20 Sep 2005)

So it can be pretty much anything as long as your not being a dumbass?


----------



## atticus (20 Sep 2005)

Ignore my last post, answer was written while I was typing.


----------



## paracowboy (20 Sep 2005)

may not seem important now, but when some @sshole like me is doing his very best to make your life a living hell (or so it will seem at times. Trust me, it's just tough love. Real tough.), it helps. Also letters. *Hand-written * letters.


----------



## atticus (20 Sep 2005)

Yeah, I know that from reserve BMQ hand written letters were the best to recieve, so much better than an email because you can read them over and over again without having to pump loonies into that stinking terminal!


----------



## paracowboy (20 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> you can read them over and over again without having to pump loonies into that stinking terminal!


ya lost me, dude.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> ya lost me, dude.



One of those....pay as you go terminals that you can find in the Mess, Bus Terminals, Internet Cafes, etc.....not everyone has a laptop with WiFi

(Special note:  Bell sells a CD for just under $10 which you can get at Future Shop and several other locations that will give you 300 minutes of Dial Up for when you travel.  Yeah....I know....Dial Up...but it came in handy when I found a 'jack' in Edmonton.)


----------



## atticus (20 Sep 2005)

I know at CFB Edmonton in the racks there are those internet terminals for you to access your email and 8 minutes costs like a buck or something and its slow too so it takes forever to load your email.


----------



## paracowboy (20 Sep 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> One of those....pay as you go terminals that you can find in the Mess, Bus Terminals, Internet Cafes, etc.....not everyone has a laptop with WiFi


you lost me too. WiFi? There are computer terminals in messes? When do recruits get time to go play on the Internet?


----------



## atticus (20 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> you lost me too. WiFi? There are computer terminals in messes? When do recruits get time to go play on the Internet?



I think WiFi is "Wireless Fidelity" and allows you to connect to the internet from pretty much anywhere at speeds up to 54Mbps. We had time on Sundays and some evenings.


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> I think WiFi is "Wireless Fidelity" and allows you to connect to the internet from pretty much anywhere at speeds up to 54Mbps.


thank you 





> We had time on Sundays and some evenings.


sigh...


----------



## armyjewelz (21 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> So I'm currently getting all my stuff together to take to BMQ and there are a few odd items on the list. Some like the hairnet (though I can see some purpose behind this). I was just curious why we need a 2x7 picture frame and what picture are we sapposed to have in it?



I'm sorry guys but I really have to do this (And frankly quite surprised none of you caught on before me!)

Can you post the picture that you choose to put in your 2x7 frame before you pack it????

Man... your girlfriend would have to have some pretty smoking toes in order for you to cut off only 2"s of a 
*5x7*pictures 

Sorry hun but if you can find a 2x7 frame it would be amazing LOL.. I think you whoopsed


----------



## atticus (21 Sep 2005)

lol guess I'll be taking a picture of my ex-girlfriend then... 




			
				paracowboy said:
			
		

> sigh...



what?


----------



## NavComm (21 Sep 2005)

I brought the frame because it was on the list. I had no photo to put in it. Kind of embarrassing but I finally got a picture of one of my platoon mates 6 mo old baby and me holding him. His wife took the picture and gave it to me for my empty frame.

I had no idea why we had picture frame on the list. It should say : picture frame with photo of something you want to look at and dust every day! Empty frames will make you look like a big loser.


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Sep 2005)

Don't get me wrong, sometimes being the comedian will just give the DS more ammo, like paracowboy brought out, but I found If I couldn't laugh about something, then I'd be stark crazy...laughter and humour is how I got myself through BMQ. And did I ever pump ;D

Another time, every guy in my section had the picture of the same girl up for an inspection...took the staff a couple of people before they caught on...when asked who that was, each guy answered "My Girlfriend, MCpl!"

The best is when you say something, and you can tell the staff wants to laugh, but they're fighting it...made me all warm inside


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> lol guess I'll be taking a picture of my ex-girlfriend then...


you don't have any pics of the fam? Or anything else? I wouldn't want to look at an ex everyday. Especially if she's hot.

Another reason for the frame (with pic) is for uniformity of layout. Remember, they're trying to inculcate a different mentality. Standardization, everybody is the same, teamwork, etc. Gotta burn that civvie "Me first, I have Rights, the world owes me" mentality out you.


> what?


merely lamenting the weakening of my Army. Nothing against you, personally.


----------



## S.A.Blundon (21 Sep 2005)

I've noticed (or maybe missed) that no one spoke up about the hairnet. Well atticus I see that in your profile you are a male. The hairnets are for females so theres no little frizzies hanging off the hair buns. ;D


----------



## Old Ranger (21 Sep 2005)

S.A.Blundon said:
			
		

> I've noticed (or maybe missed) that no one spoke up about the hairnet. Well atticus I see that in your profile you are a male. The hairnets are for females so theres no little frizzies hanging off the hair buns. ;D



Ever have to work in a kitchen?  Ever Peel Potatoes?


----------



## S.A.Blundon (21 Sep 2005)

Also, It's under the section that says "Female recruits will be required to bring the following additional items".... females. So i wouldnt worry about it.. I hope they dont make us peel potatos.lol


----------



## Bradboy (21 Sep 2005)

In the package I recieved it said that the 2X7 picture frame was optional. I personally am not bringing one along because I don't even have one. And I don't have a picture to put in it anyway. So anybody else not bringing one you are not alone . Cheers.


----------



## SierraAir (21 Sep 2005)

S.A.Blundon said:
			
		

> Also, It's under the section that says "Female recruits will be required to bring the following additional items".... females. So i wouldnt worry about it.. I hope they dont make us peel potatos.lol



My brother said they stopped making recruits peel potatoe's, cause the cooks were mad that people were doing their job as a punishment. lol.


----------



## Island Ryhno (21 Sep 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> In the package I recieved it said that the 2X7 picture frame was optional. I personally am not bringing one along because I don't even have one. And I don't have a picture to put in it anyway. So anybody else not bringing one you are not alone . Cheers.



You may not be bringing one, but you'll be getting one. I suggest you bring a 5x7 frame(go measure 2x7 and see if any pictures will fit in it  ;D), they will make you buy one when you get there if you don't have one.


----------



## atticus (21 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> you don't have any pics of the fam? Or anything else? I wouldn't want to look at an ex everyday. Especially if she's hot.



I was alluding to NavComs previous post about having to cut the picture up to make it fit a 2x7 frame.



			
				S.A.Blundon said:
			
		

> The hairnets are for females so theres no little frizzies hanging off the hair buns. ;D



Yeah, I noticed that afterwards.


----------



## alexpb (21 Sep 2005)

I really wouldnt need to bring one ( a picture frame).

But i guess if i HAVE to get one, i will. I just don't know what i would do with it. I don't have a girlfriend right now (have a picture of my ex but...uggh no.) I don't really want to have a picture of my family. Maybe i will just cut a girl out of a magazine and put it in there! Would that do? lol


----------



## Bradboy (21 Sep 2005)

alexpb said:
			
		

> Maybe i will just cut a girl out of a magazine and put it in there! Would that do? lol



  Hell yes! I knew Maxim magazine would come in handy one day! Rachel Bilson can be my motivation factor for those dreaded "I want my mommy days." Cheers.


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2005)

y'know what? Do whatever the hell you want. Just hope your Master Corporal isn't like me.


----------



## armyjewelz (21 Sep 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> You may not be bringing one, but you'll be getting one. I suggest you bring a 5x7 frame(go measure 2x7 and see if any pictures will fit in it   ;D), they will make you buy one when you get there if you don't have one.



Ahem... I alreayd pointed that one out!!! Read previous posts!!


----------



## Bradboy (22 Sep 2005)

So my buddies from work had one last going away party for me tonight. One of the guys I work with was in the army once and I asked him about this whole "2X7 picture frame" thing. He told me that yes we have to have one but it doesn't matter what you put in it. Haha then he pulled out a porno mag that he bought for me and said "here, cut out one of these bitches out and put her in the frame." Will this be frowned upon and what are the consequences for getting caught with a porno mag? Lol prolly a stupid question but you never know maybe the instructors enjoy this type of shit. 

p.s. Alcohol has played a factor in this thread so if I am "out of line" feel free to let me know. Cheers.


----------



## atticus (22 Sep 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> Will this be frowned upon and what are the consequences for getting caught with a porno mag?



Chances are if you gotta ask something like that you already know the answer.


----------



## Jaxson (22 Sep 2005)

personally im just gotta take the damn thing and shove about 10 pictures behind each other, i figure change it up every week , or bring pictures of different people, for different moods, (pride = parents)   loneliness... g/f / wife....  im sure you get it.


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Sep 2005)

To be honest...

once you guys get to your BMQ, you'll have more on your mind than what's in your picture frame


----------



## bonitabelle (22 Sep 2005)

I like Jaxson's idea of having different pictures to switch up in there.  I might have to try that too.


----------



## atticus (22 Sep 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> To be honest...
> 
> once you guys get to your BMQ, you'll have more on your mind than what's in your picture frame



Yeah, but I'm not there yet and all I got to worry about now is what I take to BMQ.


----------



## paracowboy (22 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> all I got to worry about now is what I take to BMQ.


no, you don't. You were told. Did you not get a list of stuff to bring?


----------



## atticus (22 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> no, you don't. You were told. Did you not get a list of stuff to bring?



Yeah, and most of it I have to run around to buy... so really I don't have much to worry about at the moment.


----------



## dutchie (22 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> Yeah, and most of it I have to run around to buy... so really I don't have much to worry about at the moment.



I think his point was: You don't have to worry about anything, you just have to 'do'. 

Bring what your told (the list), do what your told (be here at this time), and let it happen.

Don't overthink it. Don't over-analyze it. Don't worry about it.


----------



## NavyBoys (24 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> And if you don't have a girlfriend/wife?



A picture of your hand...  It's the most action you'll get the first 4 weeks of the course...


----------



## S.A.Blundon (24 Sep 2005)

atticus is going in my picture frame!! HAHAHA ;D


----------



## atticus (25 Sep 2005)

I don't get it.  ???


----------



## Old Ranger (26 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> I don't get it.   ???



Oh the pitty for your Crse Instructors......


----------



## atticus (26 Sep 2005)

I still don't get it...


----------



## Springroll (26 Sep 2005)

Could you bring a picture of a beautiful landscape, or a bunch of you and your friends camping if you don't have a gf/bf/wife/husband etc??


----------



## Scott (26 Sep 2005)

Springroll, you didn't read the thread very well, did you?



			
				Springroll said:
			
		

> Could you bring a picture of a beautiful landscape, or a bunch of you and your friends camping if you don't have a gf/bf/wife/husband etc??





> It is for your favourite "Pin Up".   The better her photo, the less hassle the Instructors will give you during morning inspection...





> lol, on my basic,   for inspection, I had a picture of the guy across from me, he had a picture of me, all the guys in our room.
> 
> Then the MCpl made us all profess our love for roomates...and we had to have each other's pictures up for the rest of the course





> One guy had a picture of a cow and he called it his g/f.   The instructor said "you're very lucky".
> 
> Well its not my story, but I heard it from someone





> It's on the list. Bring it. Put a picture of your girlfriend or wife in it. Leave the funny stuff until you're almost done, and the Staff won't rip your heart out for being a 'comedian'.
> 
> Cows, your room-mate, a pin-up, any of this would be ammo I would use to make your life even more miserable. Don't give them any more ammo. It's not worth it.





> family snapshot, your dog, something that connects you to Home, Hearth, and all that stuff you're probably taking for granted right now.




Most of this was found on page one, please go back and have a look.


----------



## Springroll (26 Sep 2005)

I did read the entire thread, but thank you. 
All the answers are varying from magazine cut outs to pics of ex's to pics of cows.
Then you get paracowboy on there saying he would make your life heck if you had any sort of comedic pics in the frame. 

So what isn't gonna get you on the torture list at BMQ?

Modified to add: 
What is not going to get you on the torture list in regards to pics in your 5X7 frame?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> So what isn't gonna get you on the torture list at BMQ?



Silly questions.   Questions at inappropriate times.   Not listening to Instructions.   Not paying attention to detail....................Not doing any of those and a myriad of other silly things.


----------



## Fry (26 Sep 2005)

S.A.Blundon said:
			
		

> atticus is going in my picture frame!! HAHAHA ;D



?? Haha, I don't get it either.


As for the idea of bringing a picture for every week, that's a very good idea. If I had it my way, there'd be no picture frame, because seeing picutres of family, etc would probably want me to be home and not on BMQ. But, since I HAVE to... I'll probably bring non-family pictures, probably ones of friends and good times. 

I really think the picture each week is a VERY good idea though.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Sep 2005)

S.A.Blundon said:
			
		

> atticus is going in my picture frame!! HAHAHA ;D





			
				atticus said:
			
		

> *I don't get it.  ???*





			
				atticus said:
			
		

> *I still don't get it...*





			
				Fry said:
			
		

> ?? Haha,* I don't get it either.*



*His avatar, perhaps?*


----------



## Fry (26 Sep 2005)

In that case, I want Springroll in my picture!


----------



## Scott (26 Sep 2005)

Atticus, sorry but this one has leapt far off the tracks and I am going to end it before the gong gets louder.


Springroll, in case you missed the subtlety from other's posts, George made it quite clear for you:


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Silly questions.   Questions at inappropriate times.   Not listening to Instructions.   Not paying attention to detail....................Not doing any of those and a myriad of other silly things.



Now, if you want to have a pic of the Queen in your frame I am sure no one will tell you that you _can't_ have it there, but that is not the point, is it? Why draw attention to yourself as an individual when you are at BMQ trying to learn how to function as a team? I think it would be much easier if you would just read the instructions given and put a picture in the frame *of a loved one.* Your hubby, wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, brothers, sisters, kids, parents, anything that says _normal_ put the Van Gogh in there and I can almost guarantee that you will get all the attention it seems you crave. That is a suggestion from me and not the rule. 

By the way, I thought you had a good source right in your very house, why don't you ask him?

Thread Locked, if anyone has something meaningful to add PM me.


----------



## BorisK (4 Dec 2014)

Good day to all :

I apologize if this has been covered, but my search function was acting up and I am in a rush for an answer - the 5' x 7' picture frame that must be purchased at the Canex during BMQ, can the photograph that goes inside it be of landscape orientation, or must it strictly be portrait orientation.  

Thanks as always.  Just received my call two days ago for BMQ JAN 26 2015 and I figured I'd let my mother pick a photograph for the frame as a Christmas present but I'd hate to have it not approved because it was a landscape and not a portrait.  

-B


----------



## Scrap422 (4 Dec 2014)

Hmm I wonder if we are even supposed to bring a pic as it only says we have to buy a frame there is no mention of bringing a pic for it or if it's for another purpose.... 

Also I started a Jan 26 BMQ Thread you may want to check it out or ask the question there perhaps someone could help you


----------



## BorisK (4 Dec 2014)

Thanks MM.  

Mods please delete this thread for server space if you so like.


----------



## RyanHealy29 (4 Dec 2014)

Question re: this picture frame that I couldn't find in the larger thread:

I have one of those digital picture frames (in 5x7 format) that cycles through a bunch of digital pics. Do those who've been or worked there think this would be frowned upon? It'd be nice to have a few different photos rolling through.


----------



## BorisK (5 Dec 2014)

Main thread is locked so I am posting here.

I wrongly assumed the link (https://army.ca/forums/threads/34829) provided to me for the comprehensive thread on Picture Frames @ BMQ would have the answer, but after carefully reading through the 3 pages of material my question still remains unanswered unfortunately and I am hoping to find an answer ASAP :

Does anyone know if the photograph(s) can be in landscape orientation or is it strictly required to be portrait orientation?

If anyone knows the answer I would very much appreciate it.  

Thanks.


----------



## Ayrsayle (5 Dec 2014)

You will have far more pressing concerns at BMQ then picture orientations. Seriously.

A good portion of people didn't have a picture at all when they arrived.  Outside of the occasional harassment regarding it, it made not a single bit of difference if they passed or not.

Bring two pictures. Stress about something that will actually be the difference between a pass/fail.


----------



## BorisK (5 Dec 2014)

While I appreciate and accept the reminder to worry about more important aspects of the environment, I am asking because I know my aging mother would enjoy tracking down a couple family photos, and it would be a pity to find out some cannot be used because they are not the 'correct' orientation according to a regulation to which I am unclear exists or not.   

In short, does it matter what orientation or not?

Thanks


----------



## Tibbson (5 Dec 2014)

Used for what?  Take which ever one you want, stick it in the bottom of your personal drawer and you'll be busy enough in no time to even remember it's there.  Think of the excitement when the course is over, you've concentrated on things that matter AND you find the pic when you are packing up to leave.


----------



## BorisK (5 Dec 2014)

Thanks.  I was just wondering if the staff cared or not for inspection purposes as from what I've seen uniformity is a pretty important concept.


----------



## DonaldMcL (5 Dec 2014)

From my experience, orientation didn't matter, just that the frame was filled.


----------



## RyanHealy29 (5 Dec 2014)

Looks like Boris' last thread got merged and then the whole thread got locked (why?) so I'll repost my ? from that thread here in case anyone can give some insight.

I have one of those digital picture frames (in 5x7 format) that cycles through a bunch of digital pics. Do those who've been or worked there think this would be frowned upon? It'd be nice to have a few different photos rolling through. A 5x7 digital picture frame is still a 5x7 picture frame, but will I get crapped on for bringing one of these instead of a standard one?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Dec 2014)

Folks, these are legitimate questions so please can someone answer without some low blows on the new recruits?
Thanks,
Bruce 
army.ca Staff


----------



## jwtg (5 Dec 2014)

Short version: *probably portrait orientation.*

Long version: unless inventory at the CFLRS Canex has changed, you will likely be expected to purchase a small, plastic, L-shaped photo frame which can be stood either in portrait or landscape orientation.

When I went through, we all bought the same frame which had the same stock photo of a cute brunette; many of us had no photos, so our staff humorously concluded that the brunette who appeared in all of our photo frames must have been a very popular lady.  Others drew pictures on loose-leaf with pencils, which the staff found funny.  One guy had such a huge dustbunny that he had to place it in his frame, which we found funny.

Other platoons were given strict guidelines on the photo and had to have/acquire a real photo to fill the frame.  The demeanor and training approach of your platoon staff, and even your individual section commanders, will go a long way to determining what is acceptable regarding the photo frame.  To play it same, use the short version of my answer (above).  To play it ultra-safe and account for possible inventory changes at Canex, bring 1 photo in each orientation.

Either way, despite the potential perception of negative tone from the previous posters, a lot of what they are saying is true; you will not have very much time to enjoy your photos.  I read a couple of books on BMOQ, mostly while in the Blue Break Room (which you will become intimately familiar with) and on weekends.  Weeknights, I took care of my kit, quarters, studying, and homework; if I finished early, I took care of someone else's.

Feel free to ask follow up questions; I will answer politely.


----------



## TCM621 (5 Dec 2014)

Go with a 5 x 7 portrait. IIRC  the point was "a picture of a loved one" for your desk. I wouldn't use a digital frame because the power cord would be an issue. As for the content, it depends on your staff.  I knew one guy who had a picture of his dog.  I knew another who had a picture of his roommate's wife because he didn't have a picture.


----------



## Sarah_H (11 Dec 2014)

It depends on your staff. My staff doesn't seem to care if it's portrait or landscape or if it's 5x7 or if it's even an actual picture. One woman in my platoon has a drawing that her kids made for her. Your staff may ask about the picture, they may not. Just don't sweat it. It's just a photo.


----------



## BorisK (12 Dec 2014)

Thanks to all for the replies.

Edit - mods, should we merge this with the other photograph thread?

https://army.ca/forums/threads/34829


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Dec 2014)

Done.
Thanks.
Bruce


----------



## DAA (12 Dec 2014)

According to the most recent version of the BMQ/BMOQ Joining Instructions........

Annex B - Part 2

The following items will be purchased by candidates exclusively at Canex after their arrival at CFLRS.

Qty - 1;  Picture Frame 5 x 7


----------



## BorisK (28 Feb 2015)

Update to thread : 

Now that I have been here @ CFLRS for over a month (week 6 now) I can report that, in my platoon at least, as long as the picture frame is the one from the Canex, clean, neatly in the corner on the desk and most importantly contains a picture of some kind (including funny ones), orientation does not matter.  

Best of luck to all recruits.


----------



## Pusser (10 Mar 2015)

On one of my courses, I had an autographed* photo of Sergey Gorshkov (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Gorshkov) on my desk.  The comments from the DS were whether he was my grandfather and that he had an awful lot of medals.  I'm not sure whether this would be as amusing these days, now that the Cold War is over.

*autographed in the sense that I had a Russian speaking friend write (in Russian), "Dear Pusser, best wishes, Sergey."


----------



## MercenaryBlack (4 Jul 2015)

Ok, so you MUST bring a picture from what I'm reading (though I'd prefer not to have any pictures) and I don't have a single pic that is 5x7, only 4x6


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2015)

MercenaryBlack said:
			
		

> Ok, so you MUST bring a picture from what I'm reading (though I'd prefer not to have any pictures) and I don't have a single pic that is 5x7, only 4x6



 :

How friggin hard is it to visit a DOLLAR STORE and buy a 5 X 7 frame for a buck and put your favourite pinup into it?


----------



## drbones (4 Jul 2015)

MercenaryBlack said:
			
		

> Ok, so you MUST bring a picture from what I'm reading (though I'd prefer not to have any pictures) and I don't have a single pic that is 5x7, only 4x6



Just bring a picture and save yourself the trouble of borrowing someone's from your platoon and being asked why someone else's girlfriend is in your photo  . My platoon had tons of left over picture frames from the previous platoon before use.


----------



## stealthylizard (5 Jul 2015)

Bring your 4x6.  Cut a 4x6 hole in a piece of paper.  Cut the paper to fit in the frame.  Tape the picture to the hole, and stick it in the frame.


----------



## MercenaryBlack (5 Jul 2015)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Bring your 4x6.  Cut a 4x6 hole in a piece of paper.  Cut the paper to fit in the frame.  Tape the picture to the hole, and stick it in the frame.


 Will try that.. thanks

I don't have any "pinups"


----------



## runormal (5 Jul 2015)

Why wouldn't you just go to wal-mart or wherever and pay the 20 cents it costs to develop one 5 x 7 picture. Any picture, just pick one from Facebook/Twitter/Instagram/phone Just seems a lot easier and it isn't going to draw any attention to you.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jul 2015)

How stupid is BMQ now?  Back in the day ('86), we were _allowed_ to have a picture in our locker, but it wasn't mandatory.   :


----------



## drbones (5 Jul 2015)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> How stupid is BMQ now?  Back in the day ('86), we were _allowed_ to have a picture in our locker, but it wasn't mandatory.   :



Pretty stupid and always improving  ;D  ... it's called progress.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2015)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> How stupid is BMQ now?  Back in the day ('86), we were _allowed_ to have a picture in our locker, but it wasn't mandatory.   :











			
				runormal said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't you just go to wal-mart or wherever and pay the 20 cents it costs to develop one 5 x 7 picture. Any picture, just pick one from Facebook/Twitter/Instagram/phone Just seems a lot easier and *it isn't going to draw any attention to you*.


Like these might  >








Or, if you have RCAF DS ....


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2015)

drbones said:
			
		

> Pretty stupid and always improving  ;D  ... it's called progress.



Improving or devolving?


----------



## Dissident (5 Jul 2015)

Meh, had to do the same on PLQ a few years back (jezuss, that was 7 years ago already). I just left the picture that came with the frame.


----------



## Loachman (6 Jul 2015)

Sheep and chickens are guaranteed to draw favourable comments from the DS.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Jul 2015)

Actually, in most of the Dollar stores or equivalent, you will find cheap picture frames that come with a picture already in it. OK, so its not your cat or horse, or that mountain is not the view from your backyard of your ranch, but what the heck, the instructors don't know that  ;D.


----------



## km1984 (7 Jul 2015)

I am taking random photos of stuff from my life lol. Bonus thing is, I am headed to my hometown for 2 weeks before basic so I can get some great random shots.


----------

